# Cricket Allergy



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm asthmatic and over the last few days I've developed a cold. I don't think the cold itself is a result of the crickets, but whenever I'm in my room it's extremely hard to breathe.My inhaler and other medication doesn't work and I could barely make it through last night.
I read online that if you have an allergy to dustmites (as most asthmatics do) there's a chance you could be allergic to all arthropods.
It would be absolutely gutting if I was. 
Anyone else similar?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

It may well be the cold is the main cause if you've been ok with crix up to now. Had a nasty cold myself this past few weeks and had to dig out the inhaler for the first time in many months :sad:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm hoping it's just the cold.
I haven't been keeping crickets for long though... Don't know if it's taken a while to have full effect. Ah well.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm asthmatic and over the last few days I've developed a cold. I don't think the cold itself is a result of the crickets, but whenever I'm in my room it's extremely hard to breathe.My inhaler and other medication doesn't work and I could barely make it through last night.
> I read online that if you have an allergy to dustmites (as most asthmatics do) there's a chance you could be allergic to all arthropods.
> It would be absolutely gutting if I was.
> Anyone else similar?


Could bee a chest infection starting..could be your asthma has gotten worse, could be an allergy..go get an asthma screen from your GP and get allergy tested.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

crickets bring on my asthma! 

i get a sore chest,runny eyes, and sneeze for ages if ive been in an enclosure too long with crickets.
i have to use my inhalers a few times after to ease it.


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm asthmatic and over the last few days I've developed a cold. I don't think the cold itself is a result of the crickets, but whenever I'm in my room it's extremely hard to breathe.My inhaler and other medication doesn't work and I could barely make it through last night.
> I read online that if you have an allergy to dustmites (as most asthmatics do) there's a chance you could be allergic to all arthropods.
> It would be absolutely gutting if I was.
> Anyone else similar?


I have terrible asthma and crickets used to bring it on when I first got into exotics but after a couple of months I got used to it and haven't had any reactions to crickets since


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

GavinOwen1 said:


> I have terrible asthma and crickets used to bring it on when I first got into exotics but after a couple of months I got used to it and haven't had any reactions to crickets since


Now THAT I like the sound of!
I might get a cricket keeper or something. I only have them in an old paintpot with a rag over the top. Maybe if I don't keep them in my room, the allergy won't be so strong.
Cheers everyone btw.


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

i am allergic to crickets and i also have athsma and it makes it worse and sometimes it gives me big lips due to the reaction


----------

